# [SOLVED] PSD Shell Extenstion (Problem!)



## Scotty_7 (Jul 21, 2007)

Every time that i start up my computer or try to right click on an application icon or something similar i recieve the following popup message :


PSD Shell Extension 
Resource file <C_PsdRsDll> not found!

<OK>

once i click okay everything works fine. althought it is extremely annoying to have to do that everytime i want to right click on a program. Any one have any idea what the problem is or most importantly how to fix it?


----------



## MIEP (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: PSD Shell Extenstion (Problem!)*

I have the same problem. It appears once I have started up my new VISTA HP loaded laptop. There must be a way of getting rid of this? I don't evenknow what PDS stands for ....
Miep


----------



## rengland (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: PSD Shell Extenstion (Problem!)*

I have the same problem on my Vista loaded ASUS R1F Tablet notebook. I'm stumped! I loaded a ton of stuff onto it and no idea what the culprit may be.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: PSD Shell Extenstion (Problem!)*

Same problem with Asus s7f if there is an answer
please let me know


----------



## phileb (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: PSD Shell Extenstion (Problem!)*

Hi everyone I share you the same problem Anyoe knows.


----------



## happyness4us (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: PSD Shell Extenstion (Problem!)*

Have the same problem.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: PSD Shell Extenstion (Problem!)*

Hmm..do you all have Photoshop installed?


----------



## happyness4us (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: PSD Shell Extenstion (Problem!)*

No don't have photoshop.

Just talked to tech people where we got our computer from and did a bit of google. It has do do with Infineon Security Platform Software. They take it off. It realy is not worth keeping it on. 


Must be problem one.


----------



## happyness4us (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: PSD Shell Extenstion (Problem!)*

Have done what the tech guys said, unistalled infineon security platform and don't have the pop-ups anymore.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: PSD Shell Extenstion (Problem!)*

Nice one, thanks for updating the thread...it should solve all the issues here :smile:


----------



## otaviomoser (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: PSD Shell Extenstion (Problem!)*

Every time that i start up my computer or try to right click on an application icon or something similar i recieve the following popup message :


PSD Shell Extension 
Resource file <C_PsdRsDll> not found!

how can I solve this problem ???
tks
Best Regards 
Otavio moser


----------



## ddward (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: PSD Shell Extenstion (Problem!)*

brilliant...this has solved my problem too...and I'm brand new to this forum. thanks very much all!


----------



## wesleyfagan (Jan 16, 2009)

i have the same problem. how, do i fix this?


----------

